

MailChimp Launches $1 Million Integration Fund - sili889q
http://www.centernetworks.com/mailchimp-launches-integration-fund

======
wwortiz
I don't understand why that ad abundant site was linked rather than
[http://www.mailchimp.com/blog/mailchimp-
launches-1-million-i...](http://www.mailchimp.com/blog/mailchimp-
launches-1-million-integration-fund/) which is actually much better.

Edit: Never mind, previous discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1920133>

